# Downgrade Kontakt



## Ciochi (May 19, 2022)

Boys, this version is superbuggy on reaper, it crashes continously. Is there a way to downgrade to previous one?


----------



## richiebee (May 20, 2022)

Did you try posting to the NI forum? I've seen posts there where reps from NI have provided links to previous versions in the past. I don't think you can do it through Native Access - you need a manual download.


----------



## sostenuto (May 20, 2022)

Ciochi said:


> Boys, this version is superbuggy on reaper, it crashes continously. Is there a way to downgrade to previous one?


Not having problems so far. Win11 Pro, Reaper 6.58, K6.7.1. 
Any specifics to check that causes ??


----------



## Ciochi (May 21, 2022)

sostenuto said:


> Not having problems so far. Win11 Pro, Reaper 6.58, K6.7.1.
> Any specifics to check that causes ??


Ive sent all the files to NI, lets see what they come up with. I'm still at win 10, maybe it's the new 6.7.1 which is not that good with It.


----------



## parapentep70 (May 21, 2022)

Ciochi said:


> Ive sent all the files to NI, lets see what they come up with. I'm still at win 10, maybe it's the new 6.7.1 which is not that good with It.


not in my case. Latest K6, Reaper from 2 weeks ago (I think 2 version old) and W10. Used some 10 projects using like 100 different libraries, both player and open format. Not a single issue.


----------



## Ciochi (May 21, 2022)

parapentep70 said:


> not in my case. Latest K6, Reaper from 2 weeks ago (I think 2 version old) and W10. Used some 10 projects using like 100 different libraries, both player and open format. Not a single issue.


I don't know what to say.


----------



## parapentep70 (May 21, 2022)

Ciochi said:


> I don't know what to say.


Perhaps it is one of the latest Reapers (but I doubt it). I verified I am using K6.7.1, Reaper 6.54, perhaps the other factor is that I am using "VST3i" version of Kontakt and (perhaps more importantnly) 64 bits for Reaper, for Kontakt VST3i plugin and of course for W10. Ah, my Win10 version is 21H1.

Did you check if W10 power option is configured as "high performance"? I did not check this initially and it gave me clicks only with *SOME* Kontakt / Reaktor instruments. Apparently the problem is to assign a new thread when the corresponding processor is saving power, "ramping-up" processor frequency takes a while (10ms?) for some Intel processors. I managed to ignore this tip for a while. I think it is the ONLY option you need to customize in W10 to use it for music production.


----------



## robgb (May 21, 2022)

I'm having zero issues with it on my iMac and M1 macbook air. But, as a precaution, I ALWAYS save the previous version or two so that they're available in case something seriously goes south.


----------

